

Amazon Media Event Set for September 28th, Tablet Announcement Expected - pooriaazimi
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/09/23/amazon-media-event-set-for-september-28th-tablet-announcement-expected/

======
alttag
Not a surprise. To recap a hand-on preview [1]:

* $250 * 7", backlit; 10" coming Q1 2012 * Android fork; Kindle app integrated * Tabbed browsing * 6 GB * No camera * May come w/ free Prime subscription

1: <http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/>

